# adapting RCA to S-video



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

In my mind, there is always loss when converting analog signals from one form to another. The question is whether you notice it. Converting composite (RCA) to S-video requires some type of scaler. I have used a couple different versions and was happy with the result.

Another option would be to use the RCA outputs from both devices and run them through a switch box. This would allow you to send one RCA cable to the projector. 

While you are running wire to the projector, it may be worth it to add HDMI. Composite and S-video are not supported on many newer devices. Someday you may want to upgrade.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

oberkc said:


> While you are running wire to the projector, it may be worth it to add HDMI. Composite and S-video are not supported on many newer devices. Someday you may want to upgrade.


unfortunately, the projector i just got does not have an HDMI port 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...f5cd178&itemid=270552456332&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> unfortunately, the projector i just got does not have an HDMI port


Maybe not, but your next one will.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Doesn't your DVD player have an S-video output so you can connect directly to the projector S-video input without the need for a converter or scaler?

Actually S-video directly from the player will be much better in quality compared with from the yellow RCA jack on the player.

Component video (requires three cables and a three-RCA-jack cluster on the projector colored red, green, and blue), is better still.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

AllanJ said:


> Doesn't your DVD player have an S-video output so you can connect directly to the projector S-video input without the need for a converter or scaler?
> 
> Actually S-video directly from the player will be much better in quality compared with from the yellow RCA jack on the player.
> 
> Component video (requires three cables and a three-RCA-jack cluster on the projector colored red, green, and blue), is better still.


it does but i want to run the cable behind the wall because the DVD player and the projector are on opposite ends of the room. i could do that, i suppose but it would involve cutting S-video cable to size and then terminating it myself and i am not sure if that is possible (or at least as possible as with rg-6 cable and RCA adapters).


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Two parallel RG-6's (an S-video cable consists of two shielded conductors) with a few inches of real S-video cable and the existing molded plug at each end can give better quality than one long "real" S-video cable although I am not whether visible degradation of quality can be seen if you don't splice it right. 

I think that it will work out well if the hot conductor from the S-video plug can be soldered cleanly onto the center conductor of the RG-6 without a twisted splice angled out to the side that wants to have a tiny wire nut on it. Then some tape is wrapped around the exposed center conductor for insulation and the shield wires braided as best as possible around the splice. Four such splices are needed, two near each end.


----------

